# Syslog-ng Umstieg von V.2 auf 3

## flammenflitzer

```
WARNING: the match() filter without the use of the value() option is

deprecated and hinders performance, please update your configuration;
```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ cat /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf

@version: 3.0                                            

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-admin/syslog-ng/files/syslog-ng.conf.gentoo.3.0,v 1.1 2009/05/25 20:07:21 mr_bones_ Exp $                                  

#                                                                                

# Syslog-ng default configuration file for Gentoo Linux                          

#http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=5724983#5724983

##neu shorewal ####                                      

#                                                        

# Log Shorewall messages into seperate file              

#                                                        

destination d_shorewall_warn                             

{                                                        

  file ("/var/log/shorewall/warn.log"                    

        owner(olaf)                                      

        group(root)                                      

  );                                                     

};                                                       

destination d_shorewall_info                             

{                                                        

  file ("/var/log/shorewall/info.log"                    

        owner(olaf)                                      

        group(root)                                      

  );                                                     

};                                                       

filter f_shorewall_warn

{                      

  level (warn) and match ("Shorewall");

};                                     

filter f_shorewall_info                

{                                      

  level (info) and match ("Shorewall");

};                                     

log

{  

  source (src);

  filter (f_shorewall_warn);

  destination (d_shorewall_warn);

  flags(final);                  

};                               

log                              

{                                

  source (src);                  

  filter (f_shorewall_info);     

  destination (d_shorewall_info);

  flags(final);                  

};                               

#####original###

options { 

        chain_hostnames(no); 

        # The default action of syslog-ng is to log a STATS line

        # to the file every 10 minutes.  That's pretty ugly after a while.

        # Change it to every 12 hours so you get a nice daily update of   

        # how many messages syslog-ng missed (0).                         

        stats_freq(43200);                                                

};                                                                        

source src {

    unix-stream("/dev/log" max-connections(256));

    internal();

    file("/proc/kmsg");

};

destination messages { file("/var/log/messages"); };

# By default messages are logged to tty12...

destination console_all { file("/dev/tty12"); };

# ...if you intend to use /dev/console for programs like xconsole

# you can comment out the destination line above that references /dev/tty12

# and uncomment the line below.

#destination console_all { file("/dev/console"); };

log { source(src); destination(messages); };

log { source(src); destination(console_all); };
```

Was muss ich da ändern?

----------

## franzf

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=291259

match() -> message() um es ganz kurz zu machen.

Schau dir aber den Bug trotzdem an.

----------

